#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-06
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<George0k00> Καλημέρα στο ubuntu-gr
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<kerato> geissspaidjia
<salih-emin> γειά σου kerato
<harispc> Hi guys
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα.
 * pc_magas Καθεται και ακούει τον αντίλλαλο στο άδειο δωμάτιο.
<Tassos> quit Καλή σας νύχτα μάγκες! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-07
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<harispc> Έχουμε φασαρία;
<talos-mintgr> Εποιασε φωτια το Σαλούν του Σαμ και κινδυνεύει η Λόλα?
<harispc> Μπορει και ναι, μπορει και οχι... :P
<kerato> hahah
<talos-mintgr> Μπορεί ειτε να την σώσει ο Σοκολατας είτε να την κάνει φορματ
<harispc> ΦΟΡΜΑΤ καλυτερα :P
<harispc> Μπορει να ειναι Windows, άρα Format
<talos-mintgr> Κατακαημένη Λωλα μου το σου μελε να πάθεις. Το πήρες απ το πλάσιο να βώσκεις τα κατσικια
<talos-mintgr> μα τα κατσικια καθωνταν και παιζανε πασιεντζα
<harispc> :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2557-1: Firefox vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2557-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2556-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2556-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2558-1: Mailman vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2558-1/>
<harispc> Ηi guys
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-08
<Tassos> Καλημέρα ! :)
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα Tassos
<Tassos> salih-emin:  καλή σου μέρα :)
<Tassos> δυστηχώς όμως μου έχει προκύψει και ένα θέμα παιδιά
<Tassos> εχθές είπα να κάνω το τελευταίο update της μητρικής μου και έπειτα μου έχει σπάει τα νέυρα ένα μικρός τσιριχτός ας πούμε
<Tassos> ήχος που ακούγετε
<Tassos> :/
<salih-emin> τι Update ?
<salih-emin> ΒΙΟΣ ?
<salih-emin> BIOS ?
<Tassos> έκανα μετά και όλα τα άλλα updates έπειτα ( ένα δύο που δεν είχα κάνει )
<Tassos> και ακόμη όμως  συνεχίζει :@
<Tassos> η μητρική πλακέτα μου είναι η asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/
<salih-emin> δεν μου είπες όμως τι είδους update έκιανες... λες "έκανα update την μητρική"
<Tassos> μισό να ανεβάσω και δύο φωτό
<Tassos> το bios κυρίως ήθελα να κάνω ( και έκανα ) και έπειτα ότι drivers έδεινε τους έκανα εγκατάταση
<Tassos> α! τα έκανα εγκατάστασή από windows 7
<salih-emin> όπα
<salih-emin> μισο μιλάμε για windows 7 ?
<Tassos> ( έχω σε έναν σκληρό πεταμένα κάτι εφτάρια μέσα  είπα να κάνω από εκεί τα updates αφού για linux δε δίνουν κάτι -.-  )
<Tassos> ναι από windows 7 64 bit έκανα τις ενημερώσεις
<Tassos> αλλά με linux ( ubuntu 12.04 ) δουλεύω αποκλειστικά - τα windows τα έχω απλώς όπως είπα σε ένα σκληρό ΜΗΠΩΣ χρειαστούν
<salih-emin> οκ ποιος ο λόγος που έκανες τα update ? υπήρχε κάτι στα update που χρειαζόσουν ?
<salih-emin> για να δούμε μοίπως κάτι έγινε με τα update του bios
<Tassos> και έκανα τα updates μέσο windows διότι είπα να μην παιδεύομαι τώρα
<Tassos> ναι ήθελα να κάνω το update στο bios διότι υπήρχε ένα αναμένο σπαστικό led ( κόκκινο ) πάνω στην μητρική που έλεγε
<Tassos> "boot_device_led"
<salih-emin> α οκ
<salih-emin> διορθώθηκε αυτό ?
<Tassos> ήταν κόκκινο και έλεγα δε πρέπει να σημαίνει και κάτι καλό.. έτσι είπα ρε γαμώτο ας κάνω ένα update στο bios που είναι παλιό
<Tassos> και έτσι το έκανα
<Tassos> και ναι
<Tassos> έφυγε πλέον αυτό το led δεν ανάβει
<Tassos> αλλά
<Tassos> αλλά υπάρχει το αλλά ( δυστυχώς όπως ξέρει και ο φίλος εδώ ο kerato  πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά σε εμένα ^_^ )
<Tassos> αλλά υπάρχει πλέον ενα μικρό "τσιρ..τσιρρ..τσιρ" που ακούγετε αν παρατηρήσει κανείς με προσοχή
<Tassos> έχω και το κουτί πάνω στο γραφείο και ακούγετε, πριν αυτό δε το έκανε!
<kerato> poios mala
<kerato> ganas
<kerato> ela taso kalhmera
<kerato> tsir tsir e? :p
<salih-emin> xaaxaaxaxxa
<salih-emin> κάποιο πινίο κατουράει
<salih-emin> δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς
<Tassos> axaxaxxa ναι τσιρ τσιρ ^_^
<Tassos> αχαχαχ
<Tassos> ακούγετε κάπως
<Tassos> αλλά τώρα επειδή το έχω από εχθές αυτό και μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα ( δεν ακούγετε πολύ αλλά ξέρετε το έχω σταμπάρε
<Tassos> ) και μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα :@
<kerato> epeidi de mporw na katalavw me to tsir tsir pou les
<kerato> einai apo kapoio fan? h' einai ypsisyxnos hxos (apo kapoio pyknwth)
<Tassos> δε ξέρω γαμώτο πάνω στην μητρική πρέπει να είναι
<salih-emin> e brew to re
<salih-emin> ε βρές το ρε
<salih-emin> τι θες να κάνουμε εμείς απο εδω
<salih-emin> βρες το ριμάδι απο που βγάινει
<salih-emin> :P
<Tassos> είχα ανοίξει το κουτί και το είχα ανοιχτό, έβαζα το κεφάλι μου μέσα ΜΠΑΣ και καταλαβω από που ακριβώς είναι αλλά..
<salih-emin> na b;aleiw k;apoion ;allon
<salih-emin> να βάλεις κάποιον άλλον
<Tassos> τι άλλον ;
<Tassos> driver στο bios λες;
<salih-emin> το bios δεν έχει drivers
<salih-emin> το bios είναι bios
<salih-emin> ενα firmaware είναι και το κάνεις update
<Tassos> το σκέφτηκα και εγώ να έκανα μια υποβάθμιση σε μια προηγούμενη έκδοση από την τελευταία
<salih-emin> δεν μπορείς
<Tassos> 0.0
<salih-emin> τι ειναι ρε το bios ?
<Tassos> δε γίνεται να πάω πίσω;
<salih-emin> ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΎ ?
<salih-emin> α .... δεν μου άρεσε το τάδε... κάτσε να κάνω απεγκατάσταση να βάλω την παλιά έκδοση
<salih-emin> αμ δεεε...
<salih-emin> Λύση
<salih-emin> σου έχω λύση την οποία θα εγκρίνει και ο kerato
<kerato> na forsei akoustika?
<salih-emin> Tassos, την επόμενη φορά που θα κάνεις μπάνιο, Μην χρησιμοποιήσεις μπατονέτες
<salih-emin> σε 2-3 μπάνια
<kerato> lol
<salih-emin> δεν θα ακούς τίποτα
<salih-emin> ασε το αυτι σου να μονοθεί απο το κερί
<salih-emin> χαλάρα δεν θα ακούς τιποτα
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> (o άνθρωπος έχει τον πόνο του και εμείς τον δουλεύουμε )
<salih-emin> απαράδεκτοι
<Tassos> χαχαχχ θα ήθελα να γελάσω περισσότερο μάγκες
<kerato> mallon kapoios pyknwths sfyrizei den einai tipota
<Tassos> αλλά φοβάμαι μην υπάρχει και κάποιο θέμα
<Tassos> κάτι καεί δε ξέρω.. τι να πω..
<salih-emin> θα έχει κάποια στιγμή ναι
<kerato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil_noise
<salih-emin> θέλει πολύ καλό φως
<kerato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetostriction
<Tassos> ορίστε;
<Tassos> τι θα έχει ;
<Tassos> τι φως; :P
<Tassos> ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες από το bios :
<Tassos> http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd487/learn1000/IMG_07042015_125527.jpg
<Tassos> μετά το update :
<Tassos> http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd487/learn1000/IMG_08042015_100700.jpg
<salih-emin> σορρυ είιμαι και δουλεια βλέπεις
<salih-emin> και χτυπάνε και τηλ
<salih-emin> να θέλει φως καθαρό να δεις καλά τους πικνωτές
<salih-emin> δες και τα link που έδωσε ο kerato
<salih-emin> όπα
<salih-emin> όπα
<salih-emin> γιατί στην πρώτη εικόνα η RAM είναι στα 1600ΜΗζ
<salih-emin> ενώ στην άλλη ειναι στα 1333ΜHz ?
<salih-emin> eeee ? ωεο ?
<Tassos> ΩΠ! NAI
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> γιατί... ;; :|
<salih-emin> εσυ θα μου πεις
<salih-emin> κάτι έκανες
<salih-emin> κάτι δεν μας λες
<Tassos> περιεργο... :@ γαμώτο ένα update πήγα να κάνω για να τα διορθώσω τα πράγματα και αυτό.. :@ :@
<Tassos> όσο για το φως...
<Tassos> τι αν βλέπω καλά θα το δω; :P
<salih-emin> φουσκομα
<kerato> e valthn pali sta 1600 re mimh
<kerato> eee taso
<salih-emin> ere Tassos
<salih-emin> e re Tassos
<salih-emin> ax
<Tassos> τι ρε παίδες ;
<salih-emin> :)
<Tassos> τι έγινε; ^_^
<Tassos> ( μακάρι να είναι κάτι απλό
<Tassos> )
<Tassos> ( και να μην χαλασε κάτι )
<Tassos> τι φταίει ίσος η ram ?
<salih-emin> "μην επισκευάζεις ποτέ κάτι που δεν ειναι χαλασμένο"
<Tassos> πως γίνεται να αυξήσω την ταχύτητα της; από το bios ;
<salih-emin> να το θυμάσαι
<salih-emin> κάενε το εξείς
<salih-emin> μιας και έκανες upgrade
<salih-emin> πανε στο bios και κάνει ενα RESET to default
<salih-emin> ή τελος πάντων όπως το λεει
<Tassos> ( έχεις δίκιο άλλα είχα το άλλο το χαμένο το led κόκκινο για αυτό και έκανα ενημέρωση )
<Tassos> στις ρυθμίσεις ;
<salih-emin> για ενα γαμημένο φωτάκι τώρα...
<salih-emin> ναι στο bios
<Tassos> όντως.. για ένα κολο φωτάκι
<salih-emin> xaxaxa
<Tassos> λοιπόν να δω αν πατήσω στα defaulτ αν θα επανέλθει  η ram ;
<Tassos> αυτό θέλουμ;
<salih-emin> ναι
<Tassos> φφ.. μμμ.. για να δψ
<salih-emin> τα bios μου μέσα
<salih-emin> καλομάθαμε με "ανβαθμίσεις" κινητών, τηλεορασών, ψηγίων, και αυτοκινήτων
<salih-emin> και τώρα θέλουμε να κάνουμε αναβάθμιση και τα bios
<Tassos> φφ,,
<Tassos> κάτι δε πάει καλά με το αυτό το bios
<salih-emin> μαλλον πρεπει να το πας να το δει κάποιος τεχνικός απο κοντα
<salih-emin> γιατί δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις τίποτα αλλο
<Tassos> διότι υποτίθεται ότι ήταν στο auto
<salih-emin> όταν είναι θέμα hardware εκεί θέλει τεχνικό
<Tassos> και είχε την συχνότητα που είχε πάω και την βγάζω από το auto και την βάζω 1600
<Tassos> μετά που την έδειχνε στα 1600 πάλι στο auto έδειχνε πως είναι
<Tassos> κάνω reset default και τώρα πάλι στα 1600 την έδειχνε :|
<Tassos> δε πάει καλά :@
<Tassos> ( φταίω εγώ να βρίσω την asus μετά; )
<Tassos> επίσης ξέρετε τι παρατήρησα και τώρα
<Tassos> ότι όσο είμαι στο bios ή μέχρι να με βάλει στο login screen είτε από windows είτε από linux
<Tassos> δε κάνε το τσιρ τσιρ
<Tassos> μετά το κάνει
<Tassos> :@ :@ :@
<salih-emin> εχω και εγώ ενα τέτοιο πρόβλημα
<Tassos> αλήθεια;
<Tassos> τι δηλαδή;
<salih-emin> απλά τώρα τελευταία δεν εμφανίζεται έχει σταματίσει
<salih-emin> μόλις ξεκινούσε ο δίσκος να φωτώνει το λειτουργικό συστημα
<salih-emin> ακουγεται απο τα εσωτερικά ηχεία του ενας παρασιτικός τσιριχτός ήχος
<salih-emin> αναγκαζόμουν να βάζω
<salih-emin> τα ακουστικά
<salih-emin> και να τα αφήνω στην άκρη
<salih-emin> για να μην το ακού
<salih-emin> κάτι πάιζει με τις ρυθμίσεις του BIOS σου
<salih-emin> αν έχεις κάρτα ήχου ξεχωρη απενεργοποίησε την εσωτερική
<salih-emin> αν δεν έχεις δοκίμασε μια μια να απενεργοποιείς και να βγάζεις συσκευές
<salih-emin> αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ποε
<salih-emin> ποτέ
<salih-emin> πάνε καλήτερα δωσε το σε κάποιον τεχνικό να στο κοιτάξει
<salih-emin> αυτα
<salih-emin> αντε καλυη συνέχεια και καλό αποτέλεσμα εύχομαι
<Tassos>  salih-emin σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου φίλε
<Tassos> δε ξέρω.. γαμώτο είναι ακόμη στην εγγύηση
<Tassos> αλλά δε μπορώ να το στείλω σε αυτούς και να κάνουν πόσο καιρό μετά να μου απαντήσουν και μη σου πω στο τέλος να μου πουν
<salih-emin> τίποτα φίλε να είσαι καλα
<Tassos> πως δε βρήκαν και τίποτα ( τους έχω ικανούς )  :@
<Tassos> χρειάζομαι τον υπολογιστή :/
<Tassos> φφ..
<Tassos> όσο για πυκνοτή δε βρίσκω κάτι τώρα.. :/
<salih-emin> τότε αρχίζεις το googlαρισμα
<salih-emin> και το σκάλκισμα
<salih-emin> δες και στο youtube
<salih-emin> μπορεί να το έχει και κάποιθος άλλος
<salih-emin> δεν είσαι ο μόνος που έχεις αυτή την μητρική
<Tassos> επίσης επειδή τώρα προσπαθώ να ακούσω από που έρχεται ο ήχος
<Tassos> δεν πρέπει να είναι από κάποιο σκληρό διότι είναι μπροστά οι σκληροί δίσκοι και ο ήχος έρχεται από κάπου πίσω.. :/
<Tassos> φφ..
<Tassos> ΌΧΙ είμαι σίγουρος πως έρχεται κάπου από πίσω..
<Tassos> αυτό που δε σας είπα είναι πως άλλαξα έναν ανεμιστήρα που ήταν του κουτιού και παίρνει και ρεύμα αυτός ( έχει και led πάνψω )
<Tassos> αλλά αυτό δε σας το είπα διότι πριν τον αλλάξω ( όταν δεν υπήρχε καν ) είχα κάνει τα updates και έκανε αυτόν τον ήχο
<Tassos> ο ανεμιστήρας δεν κάνει κανένα ήχο
<kerato> ara h apo th mhtrikh erxetai h apo to trofodotiko
<kerato> sthse afti
<Tassos> φοβάμαι από το τροφοδοτικό
<Tassos> αλλά γιατί;
<Tassos> η υποψία ότι είναι από το τροφοδοτικό την ενισχύει η σκέψη ότι είναι 620w
<Tassos> και έχω πάνω 2 ssd , 2 hdd, firewire και μετά τα κλασικά
<Tassos> αλλά δε νομίζω να μη φτάνει το ρεύμα
<Tassos> και άλλωστε γιατί; από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη ; έπειτα από το κολό update ;
<Tassos> αφού πριν το update δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα.. :@
<Tassos> επίσης κάτι άλλο που ΙΣΟΣ νομίζω
<Tassos> παρατηρώ πως όταν ο επεξεργαστής δουλεύει πάνω από το 17,18% ΔΕΝ ακούγετε
<Tassos> τώρα δουλεύει στο 7% και ακούγετε
<Tassos> μμ.. τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να τον αυξήσω.. :/ για να το τεσταρω αυτό
<Black_Horseman> anoikse polla tabs se browser
<Black_Horseman> me videos
<Black_Horseman> kleise ton hxo mi trellatheis
<Black_Horseman> kai ta deis
<Tassos> να οριστε άνοιξα τον chrome και επειδή είναι πίκρα σκέτη ( έχω 10 tabs ανοιχτά και τρελαίνετε - που να ήταν και ο firefox που έχω 100 )
<Tassos> τώρα που λέτε που πήγε η cpu μέχρι το 50+ % για όση ώρα ανέβαινε
<Tassos> σταμάτησε
<Tassos> μετά μόλις άνοιξε πλήρως μάλλον τον chrome και έβλεπα να πέφτε η cpu σταδιακά ε.. τότε άρχισε πάλι το "τσιρ".."τσιρ.."
<Tassos> :@ :@
<kerato> tzoni pasxa ti 8a kanete
<kerato> 8a fygeis ka8olou
<kerato> oops la8os room, anyway
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2559-1: Libtasn1 vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2559-1/>
<chrisrer> kalhspera paides einai kaneis edw?
<chrisrer> xereis kaneis na xeirizete kala to bind dns server?
<chrisrer> thelw na dhmiourghsw ena domain test.lan gia local http server xwris internet
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2563-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2563-1/> || USN-2562-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2562-1/> || USN-2561-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2561-1/> || USN-2560-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2560-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-09
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2565-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2565-1/> || USN-2564-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2564-1/>
<Tassos> μαγκες έβαλα μια δεύτερη οθόνη στο pc
<Tassos> αλλά είναι σε λίγα hz όπως βλέπω από το πρόγραμμα της  md
<Tassos> ( διότι μια amd γραφιών έχω )
<Tassos> τι μπορώ να κάνω ;
<harispc> πια εκδοση ubuntu εχιες?
<Tassos> harispc: ubuntu 12.04
<Tassos> συγνώμη τώρα το είδα
<harispc> οκ
<harispc> Πηγαινε στις Ρυθμίσεις Συστήματος
<harispc> και επελεξε εκει που λεει Displays
<Tassos> οκ ( στην "Εμανιση" στα ελληνικά )
<Tassos> οκ
<Tassos> εδω μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;
<harispc> στο υλικο το λεει
<harispc> Οθόνες το λέει
<Tassos> α! οκ
<Tassos> ναι στις οθόνες
<Tassos> αλλά εκεί δε βλέπω κάτι για τα hz :/
<harispc> Απο προεπιλογη, οι οθονες που συνδεονται στον υπολογιστη χρησιμοποιουν τα υψηλοτερα HZ που υποστηριζουν
<harispc> Αν στην άλλη οθόνη τα πράγματα φαίνονται εντάξει, δεν υπάρχει ποβλημα
<harispc> Αν ειναι LCD/LED τότε θα είναι 60HZ που ειναι το standard της καστηγοριας
<Tassos> και όμως η δεύτερη οθόνη που έβαλα τώρα που είναι και tv μαζί
<harispc> 60hZ θα ειναι λογικα
<Tassos> δουλεύει στα 25mhz βλέπω ( ενώ μου δείχνει πως έχει μέγιστη επιλογή τα 75hz
<Tassos> 25 hz
<harispc> Τα Monitor/Monitor TV 60hz ειναι συνηθως.
<harispc> 25hZ?
<Tassos> αυτό το βλέπω από το πρόγραμμα της AMD
<Tassos> ναι και με κουράζει που γράφω από εδώ
<harispc> μe HDMI?
<Tassos> ναι.. :/
<harispc> Μισό λεπτό
<Tassos> :/
<harispc_> οκ τώρα
<Tassos> φφ.. μήπως
<Tassos> πρέπει να την βγάλω την μια εντελώς; :
<Tassos> :/ μπας και ρυθμιστεί;
<Tassos> αλλά δε νομίζω
<harispc_> Tρέξε το εξής: xrandr -s 1280x1024 -r 60
<harispc_> το 1280x1024 αλλαξε το με την αναλυση που θες
<Tassos> και σε ποια από τις δύο οθόνες θα γίνει αυτό όμως;
<Tassos> διότι η μία δε παίρνει τόση ανάλυση
<harispc_> :/
<Tassos> πως μπορώ μέσω terminal να δω τα χαρακτηριστικά και των δύο οθονών;
<harispc_> Εισαι σε Desktop ή Laptop;
<harispc_> xrandr ειναι η εντολη που ζητησες
<Tassos> http://pastebin.com/yBFMvhLC
<Tassos> σε desktop
<harispc_> κάνε το εξής
<harispc_> 1. Κάνε αποσύνδεση, και στην οθόνη συνεσης, εκεί που λέει το username σου πάτησε το σηματάκι του Ubuntu και επέλεξε Ubuntu 2D και οταν μπει κανε restart κανονικα
<Tassos> ff για να δούμε
<Tassos> Φίλε harispc_  σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου
<Tassos> αν και όταν πήγα να το κάνω είδα πως είχα ξεχάσαει να κάνω ένα restart
<Tassos> διότι είχα έναν οδηγό της amd
<harispc_> Πέτυχε?
<Tassos> αλλά μου είχε και έναν ακόμη από κάτω και είπα δε βάζω και αυτόν να δω τι θα γίνει
<harispc_> Και με αυτόν δούλεψε?
<Tassos> ναι έτσι όταν έκανα το restart είπα για κάτσε να μην κάνω αυτό που μου είπες εσύ
<Tassos> να δω πρώτα πάλι από το πρόγραμμα της amd μήπως με αφήνει τώρα να αλλάξω το 25
<Tassos> και με άφησε ;) :D
<harispc_> Αρα απλα δεν ειχες ενεργοποιησει τον driver :P
<Tassos> το έκανα 60
<harispc_> Πολύ ωραία! Καλή συνέχεια με το Ubuntu :D
<Tassos> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m539a0dfa
<Tassos> σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε ;)
<Tassos> :D
<Tassos> το 2d έτσι δοκιμαστικά μου είπες να το πατήσω;
<harispc_> Αν θες
<harispc_> Ειναι το Unity χωρίς τα 3D Effects
<Tassos> τώρα έχω 3d effects δηλαδή;
<harispc_> Αν επιλεξεις το 2D δεν εχει effects, αν στην login βαλεις ξανα το ubuntu θα εχεις
<harispc_> Απλα στο 2D δεν ζωρίζεται η γραφικών για να έχει 3D effects το unity (τα αλλα προγραμματα - ιστοσελιδεςθα συνεχισουν να εχουν
<Tassos> α! γιατί βλέπω ένα βιντεάκι που το βάζει ένας και δε καταλαβαίνω τις διαφορές
<harispc_> δοκιμασε το 2d
<Tassos> γενικά πάντως να ξέρω πως είναι ας το πούμε για pc όχι και τόσο καλά και συγκεκριμένα για την γραφικών
<Tassos> ;
<harispc_> Το 2D ειναι καλυτερο για την καρτα γραφικων, καθως δεν την ζωρίζει
<Tassos> σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι harispc_ για τον χρόνο σου πραγματικά φίλε! :)
<harispc_> τπτ
<Tassos> ναι κατάλαβα ;) ευχαριστώ
<harispc_> οκ
<harispc_> το 2d παντως δεν εχει σοβαρες διαφορες
<Tassos> μάλιστα απλώς δεν επιβαρύνει και τόσο.. ναι από ότι είδα και εγώ στο βίντεο δεν είδα και τρελή διαφορά
<harispc_> Ναι
<harispc_> Αν μπορεις να εχεις το 2D
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2566-1: dpkg vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2566-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-10
<Theo> Καλημερα σας και χρονια πολλα...Ειμαι καινουριος στο Ubuntu και μαλλον δεν εκανα κατι σωστα στην εγκατασταση...Μηπως μπορει κάποιος φιλος/η να με βοηθησει?
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<StrP1> Kalimera, kali anastasi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326706#p326706>
<Tassos> όποιος γνωρίζει από το Qt αν μπορεί, παρακαλώ πολύ, να με βοηθήσει στο εξής..
<Tassos> έχω φτιάξει δύο διαφορετικά παράθυρα που το κυρίως καλεί ένα ακόμη τέλος πάντων
<Tassos> το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως θέλω να δημιουργήσω ένα αντικείμενο το οποίο να έχει εμβέλεια σε όλο μου το πρόγραμμα
<Tassos> και να μπορώ να το περνάω σαν παράμετρο σε κάποιο παράθυρο  ( να μπορεί και το δευτερεύον παράθυρο να το χρησιμοποιεί )
<Tassos> και εδώ είναι που κολλάω
<Tassos> πως να φτιάξω ένα αντικείμενο μιας κλάσης ( που έχω υλοποιήσει εγώ ) στο κυρίως πρόγραμμα και να μπορούν όλα τα παράθυρα να την χρησιμοποιούν
<Tassos> έχω σκεφτεί να το κάνω global αλλά δε νομίζω πως είναι και ότι καλύρερο
<jennie> Hi! Μήπως θα μπορούσα να ζητήσω λίγη βοήθεια για το remmina ή remote desktop γενικά;
<talos-mintgr> geia
<talos-mintgr> Δεν το δουλέυω πολύ, αλλά ρίχτο
<jennie> Έχω δύο υπολογιστές με ubuntu 14.04
<jennie> Έχω καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσω το remmina εντός του τοπικού δικτύου, δηλαδή τη διεύθυνση 192.168.1.4
<jennie> Αλλά θέλω να καταφέρω να δω τον δεύτερο υπολογιστή ακόμη και αν δεν είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο.
<talos-mintgr> Κοιτα ενας υπολογιστης με διεύθυνση 192.168.1.4 δεν είναι κομάτι στου internet
<jennie> Βρήκα την public ip μου, και την έβαλα στο remmina, αλλά αυτό δε λειτουργεί
<talos-mintgr> H public IP ειναι αυτη του router. Πίσω μπορεί να έχει πχ 5 υπολογιστες.
<talos-mintgr> Σε ποιον θα συνδεθεί?
<jennie> Δεν ξέρω;
<talos-mintgr> Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να αντιστοιχήσεις τον υπολογιστή που το τρεχει στο router σε μια πόρτα
<jennie> Συνήθως είναι μόνο ένα desktop συνδεδεμένο.
<talos-mintgr> Θα πρέπει να στησεις και κάποιο dyndns
<jennie> Αλλά τώρα είναι και οι δύο υπολογιστές.
<talos-mintgr> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να ξέρεις 1-2 πραγματακια (οχι τρελά για δίκτυα)
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά ευτυχώς υπάρχει και μια άλλη λύση
<talos-mintgr> ενα εμπορικό προγραμματάκι που λέγετε teamviewer
<talos-mintgr> Με αυτό κάνεις την δουλέια σου άμεσα
<jennie> Αυτό είναι για windows;
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<jennie> Δηλαδή μέσω wine;
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχει και για linux
<talos-mintgr> http://www.teamviewer.com/el/download/linux.aspx
<jennie> Οκ, ευχαριστώ, θα το κοιτάξω λίγο και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω
<talos-mintgr> Με αυτο θα κάνεις δουλειά. Αν θες σου λέω για το remmina αλλά δεν στο συνυστώ
<jennie> Το είχα δει όταν έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ, αλλά είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι ήταν για windows και δεν το είχα κοιτάξει καθόλου. Για να δούμε
<jennie> Ok. Όντως, μια χαρά δούλεψε! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια
<talos-mintgr> ωραία!
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-11
<Tassos> Καλημέρα και καλή ανάσταση να έχουμε! :)
<Salih> Καλημερα
<harispc> Hi guys
<xeirwn> geia sas paides , kai Xronia Polla :)
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα.
<talos-mintgr> Kalispera
<George0k00> τι νέα?
<George0k00> Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!
<xeirwn> kalispera kai xronia polla !
<Anoniem4l> kalispera :)
<xeirwn> edw eisai Anoniem4l  ?  :)......ki etoimazomoun na bgw
<xeirwn> xronia polla file
<Anoniem4l> xronia polla an kai den pisteuw :D
<xeirwn> ki auto swsto :)
<xeirwn> alla toulaxiston paramenoume 8etikoi....
<Anoniem4l> e nai
<xeirwn> mono emeis oi duo eimaste edw ?
<Anoniem4l> etsi fenete an kai to kanali den eiani adio
<Anoniem4l> stadar tha rthoun pisw sta koda
<xeirwn> na se rwtisw , mipws ksereis....
<Anoniem4l> ame, rwta
<xeirwn> exw freya( ubuntu 14.04) , kai exw egkatastisei to darktable v 1.4, kai 8elw na tou kanw upgrate ( to darktable) sthn teleutaia tou version , pou einai h v1.6
<xeirwn> pws ginetai auto?....to prospa8w edw kai kapoies wres kai den petuxainei
<Anoniem4l> xeirwn: den kserw ti einai to darktable, sec
<Anoniem4l> http://www.darktable.org/
<Anoniem4l> auto edw?
<xeirwn> nai
<Anoniem4l> leei oti einai open source, dokimases na xtiseis esu ton kwdika? (compile)
<xeirwn> auto to programma einai to alternative tou lightroom sta windows
<xeirwn> diaxeirizetai fotos
<xeirwn> to 8ema einai mhn panw sto upgrade mou sbisei fotos , pou exei idi kanei import apo tis kartes
<Anoniem4l> xeirwn: http://i.imgur.com/xrQS3u8.png
<Anoniem4l> einai toso aparetito na ginei upgrade twra?
<Anoniem4l> mporeis na perimeneis na ginei upgrade sta repository pou exeis kai meta na ginei upgrade mazi me ola ta upgrades
<xeirwn> oxi den einai aparaitito na ginei twra, alla kala 8a htan na htane
<Anoniem4l> e tote apla arakse kata ti gnwmh mou
<xeirwn> swsto
<Anoniem4l> giati uparxei megalh pithanotita na ginei stravi ama to pame manually
<xeirwn> to kserw, gi auto kai rwtisa :)
<xeirwn> kai exei kai polles fotos mesa gmto...
<Anoniem4l> ama to ksera to programataki tha sou lega akrivos ti kai pws :(
<xeirwn> kai mono thn dia8esh pou edeikses , ....auto einai arketo file
<xeirwn> se euxaristw
<Anoniem4l> :)
<Anoniem4l> brb
<Anoniem4l> back
<xeirwn> wb
<Anoniem4l> ty
<xeirwn> den 8a pas na kaneis anastash esu ?
<Anoniem4l> afou den pisteuw
<Anoniem4l> :D
<xeirwn> lol
<Anoniem4l> exw ena thema me ta thriskeutika
<xeirwn> katanoiton ....
<Anoniem4l> sevome men tous pantes gia tin gnwmh tous alla den uparxei logos na kanw kati gia na "xaropiiso" mia diafora pou uparxei me kapion allon
<xeirwn> oxi fusika...kai den prepei
<xeirwn> wra gia ksekourash edw.....kalhnuxta se olous kai kalo pasxa
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  se euxaristw gi apopse
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-12
<Tassos> Χρόνια πολλά! Χριστός ανέστη φίλοι μου! Πολύ αγάπη εύχομαι σε όλους σας! :))
<xeirwn> kalispera kai xronia polla paides
<D|nA> epishs
<xeirwn> kanw metafora foto's apo thn SDHC karta ston disko, kai metaferei polu arga ( 6,6MB/sec)  :(
<xeirwn> ti kanw la8os ?
<xeirwn> uparxei tropos na ginetai pio grhgora ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-11
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<hondz> Kalispera patriotes !
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<hondz> Den eixa apopirathei sto parelthon na mpo se ellinika kanallia linuxadon
<hondz> Exei kinisei to kanalli ?
<hondz> kinisi *
<talos-mintgr> κατα περιόδους
<hondz> talos-mintgr: Eisai opados tou mint e ? :)
<hondz> talos-mintgr: Theoro to interface tou Ubuntu (Unity) oti kalitero
<talos-mintgr> Περι ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος
<talos-mintgr> Δυστυχώς ειμαι γνωστός σαν talos στις κοινότητες και σε αυτό τον sever το απλό είναι πιάσμένο
<hondz> talos-mintgr: Den einai krima pou to IRC pleon zei mono me tous filous tis texnologias ?
<robopal> edo konteuei na pethanei kai to email
<robopal> oxi akoma ok ;p
<talos-mintgr> Το ίδιο και καβαλαρία καθώς και η τέχνη της κατασκευής των απαιτούμενων σαμαριών
<talos-mintgr> Ολλα τα εχει καταποιει η αυτοκίνηση
<talos-mintgr> Σε τι κόσμο βαδίζουμνε
<robopal> e entaksei logiko
<robopal> to web anaptixtike poly ta teleutaia 15 xronia
<robopal> forums, share sites
<robopal> perase h palia epoxi pou ekanes paste sto irc olokliro katevato tis ls -la
<robopal> ti epoxes!
<hondz> robopal: xrises epoxes ontos
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-12
<hondz> Kalimera !
<talos-mintgr> geia
<hondz> To unity genika einai lemargo oso afora ta resources pou xrisimopoii, etsi ?
<talos-mintgr> θελει "καινουργιους" υπολογιστες
<hondz> Ipirxe kai to 2D alla den einai diathesimo pleon
<talos-mintgr> Και η ερωτηση που θέλεις να κάνεις είναι ?
<hondz> Tin ekana tin erotisi, an einai lemargo
<talos-mintgr> Κατεβάζεις μια διανομή την περνας σε στικάκι και τσεκάρεις αν σε βολέυει στο μηχάνημα σου
<a40ntistos> Θα πάει κανείς στον Stallman σήμερα; Η ομιλία εχθές ήταν πολύ ωραία πάντως
<kerato> oxi kai stallman daksei eipame
<robopal> se eipane stallman?
<kerato> <a40ntistos> Θα πάει κανείς στον Stallman σήμερα;
<robopal> a
<robopal> :D
<xeirwn-dedeb> pws egka8istoume to Gwenview se gnome ?
<robopal> den to exei se package?
<robopal> a einai tou kde auto re
<robopal> e valto an to thes, tha sou valei kai kde omws
<robopal> i psakse gia alla antistixa programmata, exei polla
<xeirwn-dedeb> robopal, ?...psaxnw enan viewer pou na anoigei kai raw files
<xeirwn-dedeb> to gwenview to exw dokimasei palaiotera kia mou kanei
<kerato> darktable
<xeirwn-dedeb> to exw, alla einai gia epeksergasia fotografias perissotero
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-13
<talos-mintgr> kalimera
<koleygr> Γεια σας
<koleygr>  Εχω ενα θεματακι με windows 7 και texlive... Αν εχει καποιος την παραμικρη ιδεα ας με βοηθησει... Εχω κανει install στον E: που ειναι μηχανικος και μου δημιουργήθηκαν καποια προβληματα. Τωρα θελω να το κανω uninstall απο τον E: και να κανω νεο ινσταλ στον C: (S
<koleygr> SD) μηπως και λυθει το προβλημα... Αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω uninstall... θα ηταν λογικο να σβησω το φακελο απο το E: και να κανω νεο ιnstall στον C: ή δε θα δουλεψει?
<koleygr>  Ξερω πως δεν εχει να κανει με ubuntu αλλα εχει να κανει με texlive και ρωταω μηπως και ξερει καποιος
<robopal> ti sxesi exei an einai mixanikos h oxi o diskos
<robopal> ti provlima exeis?
<koleygr> robopal μαλλον η εγκατασταση δεν εγινε σωστα στο μηχανικο
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
<a40ntistos> ;)
<koleygr> και ρωταω επειδη θα το ξαναβαλω ετσι κι αλλιως και δε με ενδιαφερει αν μεινουν καποια αρχεια και δε σβηστουν
<robopal> exeis rithmisei PATH metavlites ktl?
<robopal> e
<robopal> kala kanto oliko unistall kai dokimase pali
<koleygr> το latex ετρεχε κανονικα χωρις να χρειαστει path κλπ
<koleygr> δεν γινεται uninstall απο το programs
<robopal> oraia ti egine, ti provlima exeis
<koleygr> αυτο ειναι το προβλημα... το XeLaTeX δεν ετρεχε
<koleygr> εβγαζε ενα ερορ
<robopal> e to evales sto google to error?
<koleygr> (e:/program files/texlive/2015/texmf-dist/tex/latex/euenc/eu1lmr.fd)Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<koleygr> E:/program files/texlive/2015/texmf-var/fonts/cache does not exist.
<koleygr> Kpathsea is not working
<koleygr> αυτο το ερορ δινει μονο κινεζικες απαντησεις
<koleygr> μονο η φιλη μου κι ενας κινεζος το εχουν παθει
<koleygr> λολ
<robopal> ok to ekanes install meta to paketo?
<robopal> meta to arxiko install tou texlive evales ennow to xelatex?
<koleygr> ολο μαζι το εβαλα
<robopal> ok
<koleygr> μπαινει μαζι και το xelatex με το τεχλαιβ στα win
<robopal> auto mou thimizei kati rehash pou trexame palia
<robopal> yparxei kai ena console ergaleio pou trexeis thimamai gia na rithmiseis
<koleygr> πιστευω πως με μια διαγραφη του φακελου και νεο ινσταλ θα τρεξει
<koleygr> δε χρειαζεται πολλα πολλα θελω να πιστευω
<koleygr> απλα πολλες φορες εχει θεμα με το αλλο παρτισιον
<koleygr> και ζηταω μια εγκριση πριν της χαλασω το pc
<koleygr> lol
<robopal> einai sou leei fontconfig error
<koleygr> αρα μπορει να μην εβρισκε απλα το font?
<robopal> oute to default config file de vriskei leei
<robopal> to tex file pou kanei na kanei compile mipos orizzei tipota mesa?
<koleygr> απλο ηταν
<koleygr> εμενα μου ειχε δουλεψει... και ηταν απο template του texworks απλα ειχα ορισει ελληνικο φοντ
<robopal> kapws kaneis built ta fonts
<robopal> de thimamai details paei kairos
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> σ ευχαριστω πολυ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-14
<XRISTOS_> KALHSPERA SAS
<XRISTOS_> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ
<XRISTOS_> ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ UBUNTU
<robopal> diladi?
<kerato> grafe me mikra gia arxh
<robopal> εΤΣΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ;
<robopal> τρολολολ
<robopal> bbl
<talos-mintgr> TO DIOKSATE TO PAIDI
<talos-mintgr> TI KATALABATE DILADI ?
<kerato> :|
<talos-mintgr> :P
<junk-cola> DE TOU ARESAN TA MEGALA
<koleygr> ρε παιδια... μια ερωτηση:
<koleygr> προσπαθω να μπω στο φορουμ και με πεταει εξω αμεσως μετα τη συνδεση
<koleygr> καποιος μου ειπε για https να το βγαλω και να μπω
<koleygr> τι να γραψω δλδ?
<talos-mintgr> httpS://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<koleygr> Αυτο να γραψω ετσι? ή να αφαιρεσω το S
<koleygr> ??
<talos-mintgr> ετσι
<talos-mintgr> S=Secure
<talos-mintgr> και σαν κάθε σοβαρός γιατρός, αν δεν δουλέψει με το S δοκίμασε χωρίς το s
<koleygr> το S με πεταει και βλεπω μια φωτο με αστρα κλπ
<koleygr> πρωτα με εβαλε να add exeption
<koleygr> για αυτο το site
<koleygr> το σκετο χωρις s με πεταει εξω μολις συνδεθω
<talos-mintgr> βλέπω έχει θέμα το πιστοποιητικό
<talos-mintgr> Για δοκίμασε μια στιγμή χωρίς το s
<talos-mintgr> αλλά σε τσόντα-mode
<talos-mintgr> να δουμε αν φταίει κάποιο cookie που έχεις
<koleygr> εγω για τσοντες μπαινω σε private window για να μη μου κραταει ιστορικο
<koleygr> αλλα δε νομιζω να εννοεις αυτο
<talos-mintgr> αυτό εννοω
<koleygr> χαχαχα
<xeirwn-dedeb> lol
<talos-mintgr> δεν κρατάει και cookies ετσι
<talos-mintgr> πονηρούληδες ...
<koleygr> δουλεψε σε τσοντα mode
<koleygr> τι να κανω? να σβησω τα cookies?
<talos-mintgr> πρέπει να σβήσεις τα cookies που έχεις σε μη τσόντα-mode
<talos-mintgr> για το ununtu-gr μόνο
<talos-mintgr> η και ολλά αν δεν σε νοιαζει μην χάσεις κωδικούς
<koleygr> εσβησα μονο τα cookies και δουλευει
<koleygr> απλα με πεταξε στην αρχικη του ubuntu-gr και οχι στο φορουμ
<talos-mintgr> good
<koleygr> αλλα ξαναπατησα το κουμπι και μπηκε
<koleygr> ευχαριστω πολυ
<xeirwn-dedeb> telika aplo htan....
<talos-mintgr> eiosifidis: eliasps κοιτάξτε το αν μπορείτε
<xeirwn-dedeb> se peribalon gnome o image viewer, mou anoigei se fakelo me periexomeno 300 fotos se .RAW format, tis fotos se pentades...pws ginetai na mporw na blepw kai tis 300 sthn seira ?
<talos-mintgr> Αγορασε μια οθόνη 800 ινσών :P
<talos-mintgr> (den ;exv id;ea)
<xeirwn-dedeb> hahaha
<xeirwn-dedeb> mou kanei entuposi, dioti an anoiksw fakelo me fotos se .JPG format , ekei tis anoigei oles
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-15
<koleygr> καλημερα σας
<MMan> Καλησπέρα.
<MMan> Κάποιος διαθέσιμος
<MMan> Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ να βοηθείσει με Trusty Tahr?
<MMan> Το μυαλό σας στο παιχνίδι μόνο.. πάλι μόνος μου θα βρω λύση όπως παλιά και θα παρακαλάτε για δημοσίευση... καλλό παιχνίδι!
<kerato> kala sas leei re
<kerato> koproskyla
<junk-cola> signomi afentiko, mh mou kopseis to mistho
<robopal> γεια
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-16
<xeirwn> paides, pws allazei auth h asprila sta para8ura tou ubuntu?
<xeirwn> exw pixei sto aspro kai sto portokali
<talos-mintgr> Βάλε ευτή την διανομή να βρείς το φώς σου
<talos-mintgr> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<xeirwn> lol....
<xeirwn> apo to portokali sto roz :-P
<kerato> nomizw oti 8a prepei na valeis kapoio allo gtk theme
<kerato> ayto exei merika dark http://www.entertainmentearth.com/images/AUTOIMAGES/DH20494lg.jpg
<kerato> la8os link
<kerato> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MediterraneanNight+Series?content=156782
<kerato> to prwto htan h miniatoura pou agorsa apo thn comicdom :p
<xeirwn> nai alla to 2o einai gia gnome
<kerato> kanei kai gia unity
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-17
<xeirwn-dedeb> kalhmeroudia...prwi-prwi sto koupi emeis eee ?
<koleygr> καλημερα xeirwn
<zisakos22> kalimera paidia
<zisakos22> mia erotisi!!!
<robopal> apo pou eisai?
<zisakos22> pos mporo na paixo paixnidia pc me ta ubudu????
<robopal> ubuntu
<junk-cola> DE MPOREIS :O
<zisakos22> :(
<junk-cola> exeis steam?
<zisakos22> nomizo!
<junk-cola> TOTE MPOREIS :D
<junk-cola> (an ta exeis agorasmena ta games dld :P )
<zisakos22> nai einai original
<zisakos22> to steam einai efarmogi eee????
<junk-cola> nai
<zisakos22> a ok kanei updating
<zisakos22> a ok den anoigei
<zisakos22> na kano restart????
<junk-cola> dokimase
<zisakos22> ok to steam einai egatestimeno kai to paixnidi sto cd-rom
<zisakos22> meta??????
<junk-cola> de doulevei etsi to steam
<junk-cola> vasika ego ksero oti ta katevazeis ta games meso steam, de ksero an ypostirizei cd
<zisakos22> ok thanks
<xeirwn-dedeb> argeis polu tis kuriakes :P
<ngg_> kalhspera mporo na rotiso? giati kano egatastash to ubuntu  kai eno to pernaei poly oraia otan ton kano epanekinish den trexei pato ctrl alt delete kai tote mono mpenei kai doylebei apsoga.sas eyxaristo poly an mporite na me boithisete
<ngg_> mporo na kano kati??sas parakalo poly gia tin boithia sas
<ngg_> mpori na me boithish kapoios??
<becoming_i> ναι
<becoming_i> τι πρόβλημα εχεις;
<ngg_> [16:01] <ngg_> kalhspera mporo na rotiso? giati kano egatastash to ubuntu  kai eno to pernaei poly oraia otan ton kano epanekinish den trexei pato ctrl alt delete kai tote mono mpenei kai doylebei apsoga.sas eyxaristo poly
<becoming_i> εχεις dual boot με windows;;
<becoming_i> κάποιο μήνυμα που βγάζει;;
<becoming_i> λάθους
<ngg_> oxi den moy bgazei kati apla den xekinaei mabrizei h othonh kai kano tis parapano ergasies poy proanefera
<becoming_i> εχεις dual boot με windows;;
<ngg_> eixa windows 8 nomizo nai
<becoming_i> όταν λες είχα
<becoming_i> δηλαδη εγκατεστησες μονο του το ubuntu;;
<ngg_> den moy arese to 8 kai to jilosa
<ngg_> nai
<becoming_i> αρα δεν εχεις dual boot
<becoming_i> όταν ξεκιναει το συστημα σου
<ngg_> nai sosta
<becoming_i> δε βγάζει επιλογές για το αν θα τρέξεις ubuntu ή windows
<ngg_> oxi mono na trexi to uduntu
<ngg_> klikaro mpenei kai ola kala
<becoming_i>  βγάζει οθονη καθόλου όταν δεν ξεκινάει
<becoming_i> δηλαδή βγάζει το λογότυπο του ubuntu
<becoming_i> και παγώνει;; ή μαύρη οθόνη;
<ngg_> ligo to mono to mob xroma meta mabrizei kai tipota allo kano tis parapano energies kai moy bgazei na klikaro to ubunto kai mpeno poly oraia meta
<ngg_> to exo kai se alo ypologisth kai olla kala edo to skasmeno den jero
<becoming_i> μπορείς να βάλεις στο pastebin τα περιεχόμενα του grub σου
<becoming_i> θα κάνεις ένα sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<becoming_i> και τα περιεχόμενα του αρχειου θα βάλεις στο pastebin.com
<ngg_> kai meta??
<becoming_i> και μετά θα κάνεις create new paste
<becoming_i> και το νέο link θα το κάνεις copy paste εδω
<becoming_i> να δουμε τι τρεχει
<becoming_i> προτου το κάνεις
<becoming_i> στα γρήγορα
<becoming_i> δωσε sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<becoming_i> και πες τι γραφει εκει που λεει GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<becoming_i> και GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<ngg_> tha prospathiso giati me tis endoles den ta pigeno polu kala
<becoming_i> ωραια
<becoming_i> τοτε θα κανουμε το εξης
<becoming_i> θα κανεις ένα restart
<ngg_> nai
<becoming_i> και όταν πάει να ξεκινησει
<becoming_i> to ubuntu
<becoming_i> θα πατήσει alt+v
<becoming_i> εκεί που θα κολλήσει
<becoming_i> πες μας τι γράφει
<becoming_i> χωρίς φυσικά να πατήσεις ctrl-alt-del
<ngg_> oraia miso giati xazepsa ligo na to dokimaso milao apo ton idio ypologisth poy exei problima tora
<becoming_i> ok
<becoming_i> μην αγχωνεσαι
<ngg_> ok
<ngg_> [sudo] password for f:                  auto alla den mporo nna grapso ton kodiko  to ekana kala?
<becoming_i> ωραια
<becoming_i> δε χρειαζεται ο κωσιδκος
<becoming_i> αυτο το εβγαλε και κόλλησε
<ngg_> oraia tora??
<becoming_i> μισο
<ngg_> ok
<junk-cola> ngg_: ιδιες ειναι οι εκδοσεις και στα δυο πσ?
<ngg_> oxi
<junk-cola> εβαλες την βετα 16,04?
<ngg_> sto allo exo thn proigoymenh se ayto to kainoyrio
<junk-cola> ποιο ειναι το καινουργιο
<becoming_i> μάλλον εννοεί το 16.04
<ngg_> 15.10 apo thn selida
<becoming_i> α
<ngg_> na balo allh??
<junk-cola> ngg_: εκανες ενημερωση?
<ngg_> nai ola kala
<ngg_> ta panda ekana
<ngg_> doylebh poly oraia otan eimai mesa alla moy kola sto aniga
<junk-cola> ισως εχει προβλημα αυτη η εκδοση
<ngg_> na balo ayrh poy eipes?? poy mporo na thn bro??
<becoming_i> μισο
<becoming_i> θα το βρουμε το πρόβλημα
<junk-cola> αμα περιμενεις 30 δευτερα χωρις να πατησεις τπτ ξεκιναει μονο του?
<ngg_> einai erotas to atimo
<ngg_> oxi
<ngg_> to exo afish kai ora
<becoming_i> να ρωτησω
<ngg_> manh sthn mayrh othonh
<becoming_i> οταν πατας ctrl-alt-delete
<becoming_i> βγαίνει το menu τοy grub
<becoming_i> ή συνεχίζει κανονικά το boot
<ngg_> nai
<becoming_i> ναι βγαίνει το menu του grub?
<ngg_> bgenei to menu
<becoming_i> α
<becoming_i> μάλιστα
<becoming_i> λοιπον
<becoming_i> θα ανοιξεις ενα παράθυρο τερματικου
<ngg_> ok
<junk-cola> το μενου οταν λες εννοεις αυτο που βαζειςντον κωδικο?
<junk-cola> για να μπεις στο account?
<ngg_> oxi prin apo ayto
<becoming_i> εκει που εχει μωβ φοντο
<becoming_i> και λεει ubuntu
<ngg_> nai
<becoming_i> και εχει και κανα 2 αλλες επιλογές
<ngg_> nai
<becoming_i> σαν αυτο;; http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/640x480xselect-linux-kernel-in-grub2-boot-loader-on-ubuntu-14.04.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.wbxLt_6FkP.png
<junk-cola> nonizo eixe thema to grub, alla de thimamai
<ngg_> nai nai
<becoming_i> ωραια
<becoming_i> κάναμε μια μικρή προοδο
<becoming_i> ωραια
<ngg_> pato kai mpenei
<becoming_i> ανοιγεις ενα παραθυρο τερματικου
<ngg_> dino kodiko kai ola kala
<ngg_> ok
<ngg_> sas zalisa
<becoming_i> και γραψε sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<becoming_i> μην αγχώνεσαι
<becoming_i> και enter προφανώς
<junk-cola> δε χρειαζεται να το κανει edit
<becoming_i> junk-cola δες αυτο to fix https://askubuntu.com/questions/612713/lubuntu-14-04-no-grub-screen-need-to-ctrl-alt-del-to-reach-grub/612714#612714
<becoming_i> ειναι η περίπτωση που περιγράφει
<ngg_> ok alla moy bgazei ayto  [sudo] password for f:
<becoming_i> αυτα τα δυο GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<becoming_i> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<becoming_i> κάνουν τη ζημια
<becoming_i> ναι θα βάλεις τον κωδικο σου
<becoming_i> με τον οποιο μπαινεις μέσα
<ngg_> den ton pernei den me afinh na ton grapso to skasmeno
<becoming_i> τον παιρνει
<junk-cola> ο κωδικος δε φαινεται
<becoming_i> απλα δεν εμφανιζει τιποτα
<becoming_i> μην ψαρωνεις :P
<ngg_> ok
<junk-cola> τον παιρνει λεει
<junk-cola> αποχωρω
<junk-cola> kerato: εσενα τον παιρνει; 😭
<becoming_i> ngg
<becoming_i> ανοιξες το αρχειο;;
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> μισο
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> κατω απο το GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<becoming_i> τι έχει;;
<becoming_i> τις 2 γραμμες
<ngg_> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="noprompt persistent"
<becoming_i> ωραια
<becoming_i> λοιπον
<becoming_i> στο GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 θα το κάνεις #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> σωσε
<becoming_i> κανε save
<becoming_i> και κλεισε το αρχειο
<becoming_i> επέστρεψες στο τερματικο;
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> γράψε sudo update-grub
<becoming_i> και enter
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> ωραια
<becoming_i> κανε επαννεκινησης
<becoming_i> reboot
<becoming_i> να δουμε αν εφτιαξε
<ngg_> ok tha dokimaso
<ngg_> na me paly oxi re to skameno palu ta idia
<ngg_> me tiranaei
<becoming_i> θελει ψαξιματακι
<ngg_> nai se eyxaristo poly gia thn boithia sygnomh gia thn taleporia
<becoming_i> μην αγχωνεσαι
<ngg_> na balo allh ekdosh ti na kano re gamoto
<becoming_i> εδω ολοι βοηθουμε
<becoming_i> και μαθαινουμε
<ngg_> sas eyxaristo poly
<becoming_i> περιμενε
<becoming_i> αν ειναι να βαλεις κατι αλλο
<becoming_i> ας πειραματιστουμε λιγο
<becoming_i> μπας και γινει τιποτα
<ngg_> den to katexo kai me ton pragramatismo se korazo
<becoming_i> δεν ειναι προγραμματισμος
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> μην ντρεπεσαι να ρωτησεις
<becoming_i> και οτι μπορει ο καθενας
<becoming_i> θα συνεισφέρει
<ngg_> sosta
<becoming_i> λοιπον
<becoming_i> θα ανοιξεις τερματικο
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> θα δωσεις sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<becoming_i> θα βγάλεις το # που έβαλες πριν
<becoming_i> και κει που λέει GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="noprompt persistent"
<ngg_> ok anija kai to arxio
<becoming_i> θα το κάνεις GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<ngg_> miso
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> ωραια
<ngg_> na soso??
<becoming_i> σωσε
<becoming_i> και κλεισε το gedit
<becoming_i> και στο τερματικό
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> δωσε sudo update-grub
<becoming_i> και enter προφανως
<ngg_> sudo update-grub Generating grub configuration file ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-35-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-35-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-16-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<ngg_> kala??
<becoming_i> ωραια
<becoming_i> κανε επαννεκινηση
<becoming_i> να δουμε αν κάναμε τιποτα
<ngg_> ok  miso
<ngg_> loipon tota me ebgale sto na epilejo ubuntu kai meta mabrise edosa ctrl alt delete jana me pige piso patisa ubuntu kai kodiko kai name
<becoming_i> απο περιεργεια
<becoming_i> διαλεξε κατι αλλο
<becoming_i> καποια αλλη εκδοση
<becoming_i> μηπως δεν κανει εκει προβλημα
<ngg_> ma balo ayth poy eipes tin 16.... ?
<becoming_i> οχι ακομα
<becoming_i> την παρασκευη βγαινει επισημως
<ngg_> poy na tin bro?? tora exo 15.10
<ngg_> 64-bit
<becoming_i> απο το επισημο site του ubuntu
<becoming_i> ubuntu.com
<becoming_i> θα ειναι διαθεσιμη την παρασκευη
<becoming_i> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ngg_> mmm poly oraia se eyxaristo papa ma para poly
<becoming_i> δεν καναμε και τιποτα
<becoming_i> το προβλημα σου υφισταται
<ngg_> apo ekei tha thn bro??
<becoming_i> ναι
<ngg_> nai elpizo na bgalo akri giti moy aresei poly
<becoming_i> θα βγαλεις
<becoming_i> για οτι προβλημα εδω ειμαστε
<becoming_i> για βοηθεια
<ngg_> elpizo se jana eyxaristo poly gia thn boithia soy tha epixiriso na balo kai thn kainoyria me to kalo otan bgei elpizo na teriajei
<becoming_i> επισης μπορεις να γραψεις και για το προβλημα που εχεις και στο forum της ελληνικης κοινοτητας
<becoming_i> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<ngg_> erotish teleytea an bgalo ton deytero asterisko apo ekei poy ton balame kai afiso ton proto opos eipame les na kano kati??
<ngg_> diesh sygnomh
<becoming_i> βασικα
<becoming_i> εννοουσα να μην εχει καμια διεση
<becoming_i> ωριαα
<becoming_i> παμε μια τελευταια;;
<becoming_i> δοκιμη
<becoming_i> βγάλε τη διεση εντελως απο εκει που λεει GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<becoming_i> ξερεις πως :)
<becoming_i> τερματικο
<ngg_> giati oxian den exeis problima
<becoming_i> sudo /etc/default/grub
<ngg_> ok miso na ta gapso
<becoming_i> κανένα πρόβλημα
<ngg_> ox giati moy leei den brethike ??
<becoming_i> σορρυ
<becoming_i> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<becoming_i> λαθος μου
<ngg_> ok anija
<becoming_i> βγάλε τη διεση εντελως απο εκει που λεει GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<junk-cola> ego Leo
<ngg_> ok
<junk-cola> oti to default thelei 10ari
<ngg_> esosa
<junk-cola> alla de thimamai
<junk-cola> k dn eimai sto pc
<ngg_> diladi ti na kano??
<junk-cola> becoming_i: anti na kaneis peiramata, des to diko sou grub xazouli
<becoming_i> το βλεπω :P
<becoming_i> το δικο μου ειναι με #
<junk-cola> to grub default
<junk-cola> t einai
<junk-cola> 10m
<junk-cola> 10?
<becoming_i> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<ngg_> mperdeftika tora ti na kano?
<becoming_i> στο #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<becoming_i> βγάλε το #
<becoming_i> σωσε
<becoming_i> και βγες απο το gedit
<becoming_i> μετά
<becoming_i> sudo update-grub
<ngg_> ok
<ngg_> klino na do pos ti kaname
<becoming_i> και μετα επαννεκίνηση
<becoming_i> ναι
<ngg_> oxi ta idia sas eyxaristo poly tha dokimaso thn kenoyria mexri tote na eisaste kala
<becoming_i> επισης :)
<ngg_> sas koyrasa ligo na me synxoresete
<becoming_i> μην το ξαναπεις
<becoming_i> δεν κουρασες κανεναν
<ngg_> ok
<becoming_i> ελπιζω αυτο το προβλημα να μη σε αποθάρυνε
<becoming_i> να ασχοληθεις με το ubuntu
<ngg_> oxi eimai erotebmenos mazi toy
<ngg_> poly elafro katanoito
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες!
<ngg_> grigoro xoris xazomares
<ngg_> kalhspera
<ngg_> moy aresei poly
<becoming_i> Καλησπέρα
<Tassos> Ρε παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω... όταν δημιουργούμε μια νέα δικτυακή σύνεδση στο Ubuntu ( από πάνω αριστερά από το indicator applet )
<Tassos> εκεί που πατάμε "Επεξεργασία Συνδέσεων" & έπειτα μας βγάζει ένα μενού και μπορούμε είτε να επεξεργαστούμε
<Tassos> είτε να προσθέσουμε μια νέα σύνδεση..
<ngg_> kalo apogeyma na eisaste kala
<Tassos> εκεί όλα αυτά ( τα αρχεία - που αν δεν κάνω λάθος, θα δημιουργούνται ).. που είναι; που δημιουργούνται ;
<becoming_i> βρίσκονται στον φάκελο/etc/NetworkManager
<becoming_i> συγκεκριμένα στο system-connections
<Tassos> becoming_i: α!! τέλεια!! σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
<Tassos> τώρα όμως το βασικό μου ερώτημα.. ( εκεί που για να είμαι ειλικρινής εξαρχής ο στόχος μου ήταν  )
<Tassos> αυτά τα αρχεία, για κάποια σύνδεση.. πως εκτελούνται ;
<becoming_i> ειναι configuration files
<becoming_i> αρχεια ρυθμίσεων
<Tassos> δηλαδή δεν εκτελούνται αυτά απευθείας ;
<becoming_i> οχι δεν ειναι εκτελεσιμα
<Tassos> τι εκτελείτε τότε και παίρνει σαν παράμετρο αυτά ; :/
<becoming_i> το προγραμμα networkmanager
<becoming_i> ειναι daemon
<Tassos> και παίρνει σαν παράμετρο κάποιο από αυτά τα αρχεία... μαλιστα
<becoming_i> ναι
<becoming_i> αναλογα με την συνδεση που εχεις ενσυρματη/ασυρματη
<Tassos> συγνώμη που βγήκα.. είχα μια αποσύνδεση.. :/
<Tassos> πάντως για μην σας μπερδεύω κιόλας.. αυτό που θέλω να κάνω για να είμαι κατατοπιστικός
<Tassos> είναι μια σύνδεση σε wifi αλλά μέσω τερματικού..
<Tassos> διότι δεν έχω  καν γραφική διασύνδεση... έτσι μέχρι στιγμής έχω φτάσει στο συμπέρασμα πως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω
<Tassos> το "wpa_supplican" , έχω άδικο ή όχι ;
<Tassos> ή λέτε να χρησιμοποιήσω τον NetWork Manager ?
<Tassos> becoming_i: είσαι εδώ; ( και εσύ αποσυνδέθηκες ; :P )
<Tassos> γεια σου kerato , Black_Horseman :)
<junk-cola> κανε χρηση του nmcli αν χρησημοποιεις network-manager
<junk-cola> bye
<Tassos> junk-cola: μόλις το είδα αυτό... όντως πρέπει να δουλέψει μάλλον
<Tassos> junk-cola:  σε ευχαριστώ... αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει το network manager... μετά πας στο "wpa_supplicant"  ;
<junk-cola> δε ξερω
<junk-cola> δε νομιζω να δουλευει μονο του
<junk-cola> ισως
<junk-cola> εχει και μερικα αλλα λογισμικα για network management
<Tassos> junk-cola: ναι ; τότε τι κάνω ;
<junk-cola> τι τι κανεις; αποκλειεται να μην εχεις τουλαχιστον ενα
<junk-cola> κανεις εγκατασταση αυτο που θες
<Tassos> βασικά για να ξεκαθαρίσω ακόμη περισσότερο την θέση μου...
<Black_Horseman> hey Tassos
<Tassos> και να μη λέτε.. "μα γιατί θέλει να μας πρήξει τώρα αυτός... γιατί δε το κάνει με τον εύκολο τρόπο"
<junk-cola> και
<Tassos> θέλω καταρχήν να δω το ζήτημα.. έτσι γιατί έχει και αυτό μια ωραία γοητεία.. πρωτόγνωρη κουλτουριάρικη μέσω του terminal
<Tassos> φαίνεται ωραίο και σαν γνώση.. να δω πως γίνεται και μέσω terminal
<Tassos> αλλά ο ακόμη πιο σημαντικός λόγος ο οποίος ενεργοποίηση όλη αυτή μου την προσπάθεια
<Tassos> είναι διότι προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ σε ένα wifi μέσω ενός --> Raspberry Pi
<junk-cola> googlare to
<junk-cola> de exo pites ego
<Tassos> το οποίο το έχω χωρίς περιβάλλον γραφικών.. και τρέχει από κάτω το αγαπημένο μας Debian! :D
<Tassos> όπως επίσης και το ubuntu μας...
<Tassos> πίτες;
<Tassos> Black_Horseman: :)
<becoming_i> pi
<becoming_i> pi = pie = πιτα
<Tassos> a! χαχα :P
<junk-cola> nmcli --help
<becoming_i> https://askubuntu.com/questions/585790/how-to-connect-wifi-network-from-raspberry-pi-2-snappy
<Tassos> becoming_i: καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ, ναι αυτό το έχω δει και εγώ.. αλλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάθε φορά θα ψάχνει ένα συγκεκριμένο
<Tassos> wifi με το που ανοίγει και θα προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί μόνο σε αυτό...
<Tassos> ενώ μου αρέσει περισσότερο και είναι νομίζω περισσότερο λειτουργικό κιόλας..
<Tassos> να σκανάρεις για τυχών δίκτυα που βλέπεις... και να μπορείς να επιλέξεις
<becoming_i> http://mycyberuniverse.com/linux/connect-raspberry-pi-to-the-wifi-network.html
<Tassos> εγώ σνανάρω για δίκτυα μέσω ->  sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<becoming_i> το εχει στο 2ο λινκ αυτο
<Tassos> και θέλω να συνδεθώ.. το θέμα μου τώρα είναι το πως...
<becoming_i> κοιτα
<becoming_i> λογικα
<becoming_i> κανεις χειροκινητα
<becoming_i> και τη  2η θα μπει
<becoming_i> μονο του
<Tassos> becoming_i: αα!! αυτό που μου έστειλες πρέπει να είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο και δε το είχα δει..
<Tassos> και το κυρίως είναι πως έχω κάτι λάθος στο αρχείο "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Tassos> θα το ελέγξω και θα σας πω μάγκες! ;) σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! :)
<xeirwn-dedeb> asxoleitai mipws kapoios me fotografia edw mesa ?
<robopal> no
<junk-cola> no
#ubuntu-gr 2017-04-10
<talos-mintgr> Εχει πέσει το spotchat ?
<ee2455> talos-mintgr: Εννοείς το website τους; Ναι, βγάζει κάποιο error.
<talos-mintgr> Ουτε στο IRC μπαινει αν και με web client εκτως ελλαδας μπαινει
<ee2455> Εγώ μόλις συνδέθηκα κανονικά.
<ee2455> Με σύνδεσε στον medusa.us.spotchat.org
<talos-mintgr> δοκιμαζεις να δεις αν μπορεις να μπεις στο #linuxmintusers-gr
<talos-mintgr> ευχαριστω
<ee2455> Ναι, μπήκα κανονικά.
<talos-mintgr> Και πρεέπι να έχω με το DNS
<talos-mintgr> * Looking up medusa.us.spotchat.org
<talos-mintgr> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<talos-mintgr> * Looking up irc.spotchat.org
<talos-mintgr> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it
#ubuntu-gr 2017-04-13
<qbaonq> kalispera paidia, vrisketai kaneis edw gia voitheia?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-11
<adiniosS> hey all
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-15
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά!
<Tas-sos> Έχω το Google Chromecast και με έχει μπερδέψει ( σπάσει λίγο τα νεύρα ) η χρήση του
<Tas-sos> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Debian 9 GNU/Linux και streamάρω στο Google Chromecast μέσω του http://mkchromecast.com/
<Tas-sos> Πραγματικά το mkchromecast φαίνεται πολύ καλό εργαλείο και με πολλές προοπτικές, αλλά εγώ κλασικά αντιμετοπίζω ένα προβληματάκι
<Tas-sos> δεν μπορώ να streamάρω μερικά ( αρκετά ) βίντεο στο Google Chromecast
<Tas-sos> αρχικά νόμιζα πως έπαιζε ρόλο το μέγεθος τους, αλλά τελικά φαίνειτα να μην παίζει τόσο πολύ ρόλο το μέγεθος, αλλά η κωδικοποίηση τους
<Tas-sos> διότι τυχαίνει να μπορώ να streamάρω ακόμη και 7GB βίντεο ( ταινία )
<Tas-sos> και μάλιστα .mkv ( δεν είναι το προτινόμενο ), ενώ αν πάω να streamάρω ένα βίντεο 6GB, .mp4 ( που και προτινόμενη μορφή )
<Tas-sos> το βίντεο αυτό για να ξεκαθαρίσω είναι ταινία μεταγλωτισσμένη, αυτό δεν μπορεί να το streamάρει
<Tas-sos> άλλα βίντεο .mp4 που έχω κατεβάσει από το YouTube ή που από άλλους που τα δίνουν οι ίδιοι και μάλιστα αρκετών GB τα streamάρει
<Tas-sos> άλλα πάλι ( τα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρουσα για εμένα - ταινίες - ) δεν τις streamάρει
<Tas-sos> γιατί; :/
<Tas-sos> Έχετε καμία ιδέα;
<Tas-sos> Κάπου διάβασα, πως πρέπει να είναι σε "streamable format" το βίντεο για να μπορεί να μεταδίδεται, και έτσι προσπάθησα
<Tas-sos> να τα μετατρέψω με την εντολή :
<Tas-sos> ffmpeg -i "a_video.mkv" -f matroska -vcodec h264 -acodec aac -ac 1 "test.mp4"
<Tas-sos> αλλά και πάλι αυτό το βίντεο π.χ. είναι 2 ώρες διάρκειας ( μεταγλωττισμένο )
<Tas-sos> σε .mkv μορφή είναι 6GB και με την παραπάνω εντολή γίνεται σε .mp4 στα 2 GB
<Tas-sos> αλλά και πάλι δεν παίζει
<Tas-sos> σε διάφορες δοκιμές που έκανα, είδα πως αν το κόψω σε 10λεπτα βίντεο θα μπορέσει να το στείλει μια χαρά
<Tas-sos> αλλά από εκεί και πάνω σε μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια, δεν μπορεί να το παίζει και πάλι.. ( π.χ. στα 15 λεπτά πάλι δεν το streamάρε )
<Tas-sos> τι στο καλό να συμβαίνει ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-07
<Tas-sos> Μάγκες, τι ΓΑΜΑΤΗ είδηση είναι αυτή πείτε μου λίγο! https://itsfoss.com/lbry/
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-09
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-11
<midkaos> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-12
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
